# Benzinpreise



## sps-concept (2 September 2005)

Die ham doch ne Meise, oder? Endlich mal wieder n Grund die Schraube hochzudrehen. In anderen Ländern wirds auch nicht in dem Ausmass teurer... Gestern nachmittag hat der Super (95) 1,41 gekostet. In Tschechien 1,06. Vor 2 Wochen war er in Tschechien aber auch nur 1 Cent billiger.

André


----------



## seeba (2 September 2005)

Ja, es ist schon nicht mehr normal was in diesem Deutschland so abgeht! Man sollte vllt. wirklich auswandern...


----------



## MRT (2 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich spare schon auf eine Kutsche mit Pferd, die sind nicht so teuer!


----------



## kraut (2 September 2005)

Ich fahr schon die ganze Woche die 23km zur Arbeit mit dem Rad. Und glaubt mir, ich kann garnicht so schnell saufen wie ich schwitze. ABer bei 1,40€ für nen Liter Super spar ich mir so 5,60€ am Tag....

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## lorenz2512 (2 September 2005)

Hallo Kraut,
kannst Du dich nach der Hinfahrt zur Arbeit ausruhen :?: , damit Du fit bist für die Heimfahrt? :shock:


----------



## kraut (2 September 2005)




----------



## Der Nörgler (3 September 2005)

Na ich hoffe das der Sprit bald 2,50 Euro kostet und die Arbeitslosen auf 10 Millionen sind.

Noch sind wir bei der Talfahrt

Dann braucht Ihr nicht mehr auswandern aber macht bei der Wahl das kreuzchen an der richtigen Stelle.

schönes WE


----------



## lorenz2512 (3 September 2005)

Hallo Nörgler,
jetzt sag mal wo man nach deiner Meinung das Kreuz machen soll, Antworten sind Dir gewiß. :roll:


----------



## Der Nörgler (4 September 2005)

Na das mache ich nicht soll doch jeder selber  machen bzw. seine Entscheidung treffen.

Und wo ich mein Kreuz mache können sich die meisten doch denken auf alle Fälle nicht bei den Grünen.

Gruß


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 September 2005)

Hallo Nörgler,
Du wirst dem Stoiber nicht auf dem Leim gehen? Das Versprechen das die CDU/CSU den Pendlern nach der Wahl einen Ausgleich beschert :roll:  :?:  :?:


----------



## kraut (4 September 2005)

Nörgler, durch die Mwst Erhöhung wird dein Sprit noch teurer  :shock:  Und im Gegenzug fällt noch die Pendlerpauschale..... da kann man ja als Autofahrer sein Kreuz nur bei den Schwarzen machen  :roll: 

Sprit 2,50€ hmm dann spar ich ja schon 10€ am Tag... da pack ich dann sogar zur Frühschicht das Radl aus  :lol: 

Und weil du über die Grünen lästerst, die Schwarzen wollen die Ökosteuer auch nicht abschaffen. Die bringt viel Zasta und Schuld daran sind nur die Grünen :lol: 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Nörgler (4 September 2005)

Ja wenn man mal ehrlich ist sind die doch alles Scheiße egal was man wählt.

Seit der Euro da ist ist alles super teuer.
Wir haben hier bald keine Arbeit mehr
Der Sprit wird immer teurer
Genug Lehrstellen für Schulabgänger gibt es auch nicht.
Ein Auto kann der normale Arbeiter als Neuwagen sich kaum noch leisten.

Gut Zähne haben auch nur noch Leute mit Geld weil die Kassen beim Zahnartz kaum noch was bezahlen.

usw. gibt bestimmt noch viele Punkte die man hier schreiben könnte.

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich mich persönlich richtig freuen wenn es mal *richtig knall in Deutschland* selbst wenn ich dabei vielleicht auf der Strecke bleibe.

In diesem Sinne 

schönes WE


----------



## e4sy (5 September 2005)

ich hoffe dass hier keine tallibans mitlesen 

ich sage immer, man sollte das kleinere übel wählen... auch wenn ich die leute selber nicht so sonderlich mag, 
[ironie] aber wenn die merkelsteuer kommt, gibts bestimmt bald weniger arbeitslose [/ironie] :lol:


----------



## lefrog (5 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin gestern aus meinem Urlaub aus Österreich zurück gekommen... Auch dort sind die Spritpreise humaner wie hier, wenn auch nicht billig...
Volltanken in Austria kostet mich 82€, hier in Deutschlang 105€... Über 20€ mehr, das sind gute 40DM... wie lange man dafür buckeln muss... 
Und man ist wiedermal der dumme - wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie man sich dagegen wehren kann, ich bin dabei... Verbrecherpack... was kann ich dafür das die Amis kein Öl mehr haben? Wieso muss dafür der deutsche Autofahrer bluten? Ich sehe da keinen Zusammenhang... 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Ralle (5 September 2005)

Aber mal ehrlich, eigentlich kann man keinen wählen. weil niemand ein wirklich und *wahrhaftig* überzeugendes Konzept hat. Die SPD hatte in den ersten 3 Regierungsjahren *ALLE* Möglichkeiten (Bundestag und Bundesrat), aber sie habens versaut. Davor war die CDU am Drücker und hat auch lieber die Finger von den schwierigen Dingen gelassen.
Wenn der März mit seiner Steuerreform könnte wie er wollte, wär das ein Grund für mich CDU zu wählen, selbst mit so einer Kanzlerin. Und dann wieder, wenn die Merkel Kanzlerin gewesen wäre, wären unsere Soldaten im Irak, na danke auch.

Was also bleibt ??????????????????????????????????
Keine Ahnung!


----------



## andre (5 September 2005)

Ich habe mein Auto 2002 auf Autogas umrüsten lassen. Das hat sich schon ausgezahlt: Umrüstkosten haben sich amortisiert und jetzt kann ich lächeln, wenn ich an der Tankstelle vorbeifahre.
Mein Liter Gas kostet derzeit 0,565 Euro und damit läßt sich gut leben.
Ich fahre täglich 60 km und arbeite in Schichten, teilweise Rollende Woche. Ich weiß genau, wen ich nicht wähle!
Gruß Andre


----------



## MatMer (5 September 2005)

Das Problem an der ganzen Autogas Geschichte ist das Tankstellen Netz.

Wenn man wie ich in einer eher Ländlichen Region lebt muss man echt glück haben um eine Autogas Tankstelle zu finden. 

Zwar gibt es eine Tankstelle in der Nähe meines Arbeitsplatzes mit Autogas, jedoch liegt diese 30km von meinem Wohnort weg. Wer also nicht in der Nähe von Meschede arbeitet hat in unserer Region schon schlechte Chance.


----------



## Heinz (5 September 2005)

Hallo,
ich sehe es auch so, dass keiner die Lösung hat und man sich nur für das kleinere Üble entscheiden muss. JEde Partei hat in einigen Dinge gute Ansätze, aber keine hat die Lösung.

Im dem Zusammenhang sehe ich es als wichtig an, nicht nur den Wahlkampf zu sehen, sondern auch die Zeit zuvor. Jetzt versprechen alle alles und stellen später ganz überrascht fest   , dass sie Ihre Versprechen nicht einhalten können   .

ICh sehe es nur als wichtig, an das viele zur Wahl gehen, weil sonst Außenseiterparteien noch stärker werden und das sehe ich für Deutschland nicht sehr positiv.


----------



## Kojote (5 September 2005)

Heinz schrieb:
			
		

> ICh sehe es nur als wichtig, an das viele zur Wahl gehen, weil sonst Außenseiterparteien noch stärker werden und das sehe ich für Deutschland nicht sehr positiv.



Ja...z.B. die "neue"links-patei (~85% SED  ääh PDS)


----------



## e4sy (5 September 2005)

ahwas... was die versprechen kann man doch eh getrost überhören... ich weis noch das so ungefähr garnichts von schröders versprechen damals umgesetzt wurden. da war doch auch mal der vorwurf des wahlbetruges (oder sowas in die richtung) laut geworden... warum sollte es dieses mal anders laufen? 
und das erste was der machen wird, ist die märchensteuer erhöhen... wetten dass... ?!? =))


----------



## Heinz (5 September 2005)

Nicht nur er,
Rot => streiche 16 % setzte 16% + x%
Schwarz => ersetzte 16% durch x + 16%

Beide machen etwas ganz anders   aber das Ergebnis ist das gleiche .......


----------



## Markus (5 September 2005)

nur so zum nachdenken:

bei denbereits erwähnten billigeren spritpreisen in östereich sind 20% ust drin...


----------



## lefrog (5 September 2005)

Danke Markus, genau das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen...
und dennoch liegen die Preise unter denen bei uns... Gut, die Maut auf Autobahnen mag das relativieren, aber dennoch finde ich die Differenz gravierend... und der Preis ist konstant geblieben, während hier in Deutschland die Tankstellen erhöht haben... wegen dem Umwetter... unverständnis meiner seits...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## MRT (5 September 2005)

Hallo!

Bei uns in Österreich gibt es Gerüchte um eine Autosteuer (pro km ca. 6-7 Cent). Geht so ein Gerücht in Deutschland auch um? Ist ja eine sau blö.. Idee, was kommt noch Gehsteigsteuer.


----------



## plc_tippser (5 September 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Bei uns in Österreich gibt es Gerüchte um eine Autosteuer (pro km ca. 6-7 Cent). Geht so ein Gerücht in Deutschland auch um? Ist ja eine sau blö.. Idee, was kommt noch Gehsteigsteuer.



Das kommt mit Sicherheit und zwar bald. Das System ist ja nun installiert. Zum kotzen finde ich das. Da wirst du als Berustätiger ständig ins Gesicht geschlagen. Ich fahre über die Autobahn zur Arbeit. Über Land würde ich mehr Sprit und Zeit brauchen. Und ich sehe schon die Schilder von den betroffenen Anwohnern. Wenn sie dann die KFZ-Steuer löschen würden, die Spritpreise wieder humaner würden, ich habe 1989 88Pfennig für 1 L Diesel bezahlt, dann währe es ja OK, aber, aber.

pt


----------



## MRT (5 September 2005)

Hallo!

Aber bei uns in Österreich wurde die Autobahnvignette eingeführt kostet um die 75 Euro! Und jetzt noch eine Autosteuer für was war dann die Vignette????


----------



## plc_tippser (5 September 2005)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Aber bei uns in Österreich wurde die Autobahnvignette eingeführt kostet um die 75 Euro! Und jetzt noch eine Autosteuer für was war dann die Vignette????



Für die Diäten und Mis(t)wirtschaft. Bei uns fließt ja nur ein Bruchteil der Maunt in den Straßenbau.

pt


----------



## MRT (5 September 2005)

Hallo!


Ist irgendwo eh klar, das neue Auto und der Urlaub von unseren Politiker muss ja auch irgendwer bezahlen!


----------



## sps-concept (5 September 2005)

*Reaktionen*

boah, was hab ich da für ne Welle losgelassen...

André


----------



## Der Nörgler (5 September 2005)

Ja scheisse man fühlt sich so hilflos ....... kann nichts gegen diesen scheiss machen.

Ich Frage mich immer warum noch nie einer mit einer Bombe oder ne 45er in den Landtag gelaufen ist.

Warum trifft das immer nur arme Leute die nichts dafür können.
Kann sich nicht mal ein Taliban im Landtag den Rest geben


----------



## MRT (5 September 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar gegen den Terror, aber bei den Anschlägen trifft es immer Unschuldige, warum nicht die Schuldigen?

In Österreich genauer noch in der Steiermark, hat sich der Stellvertretender Landeshauptmann ein Büro eingerichtet um 350.000 Euro alleine die Elektroinstallationen hat 150.000 Euro gekostet! Für was eigentlich??? Andere bauen sich ein Haus mit dem Geld! Und das ist nur ein Büro, für einen Kasperl.


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 September 2005)

Hallo,
nochmals zum Spritpreis: scheint noch nicht teuer genug zu sein, wenn ich sowas sehe: im Supermarkt eingekauft, 20m umparken dann im Getränkemarkt eingekauft :?:  :?:  oder 400m zur Muckibude fahren.....


----------



## MatMer (6 September 2005)

Hallo,
Getränkemarkt kann man zur Not noch verstehen, zumindest wenn man viel Leergut hat und auch viel neues Kaufen muss. 

Aber ansonsten gebe ich dir recht. Das viele Leute für 20m das Auto nutzen anstatt zu laufen.


----------



## Der Nörgler (6 September 2005)

Ja unsere Politiker haben den Bezug zu den normalen Menschen verloren.
Sie haben alle vergessen woher Sie kommen und stammen.

Deshalb ist es wirklich egal wer an die Macht kommt.
Soweit ich weiss fahren alle Parteien Daimler,BMW und Audi.
Natürlich nur das Beste vom Besten.


Für neue Politik müssen alle weg und alle durch neue Leute ersetzt werden.
Ich glaube das nimmt mit uns noch ein dickes Ende.

Auch im TV der beste vergleich von Schröder war "Ein Facharbeiter mit 2500 Euro (5000 DM) netto" bla bla bla

Wer von euch als Facharbeiter hat 4500 Euro (9000 DM) brutto??????
Damit er 2500 Euro netto hat ???????

Also mir fällt da so schnell keiner ein.

Alles eine Schweinebande und scheiss Pack.
Ich persönlich bin für "Radikale Massnahmen".
Damit bin ich vielleicht noch einer von wenigen aber mit der Zeit und mit weiterer scheiss Politik werden wir schon viele werden.
Die Zeit und die schlechte Situation arbeiten für uns.

netten Gruß


----------



## e4sy (7 September 2005)

facharbeiter verdienen 2500 netto?!?  :shock: 
hätte man mir das nich früher sagen können?!?  :? 
wofür hab ich denn dann studiert?!? ^^ :roll:


----------



## Oberchefe (19 September 2005)

also ich weiß nicht was Ihr für Probleme habt, ich tanke für ca. 4€/100km.

www.erdgasfahrzeuge.de
www.gibgas.de


----------



## dalbi (24 September 2005)

Ein schönes Wochende.

MfG
Daniel


----------

